# Memorial day



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you to our CF veterans who have served in the various branches of the military esp during times of unrest and danger. I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

God bless our heroes!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thankyou to all vets! 

All day today on TCM, they have war movies. Last night I watched Tora Tora Tora. But the best movie was 30 seconds over Tokyo. I just read about it and the movie was so detailed about the whole thing, it was a very good grade A movie. 

I've been semi obsessed with war movies in the past year. These guys were more than heros. To know that you will fight but may not come back. I would be surprised to hear that anyone of them did not come back with PTSD. Their suffering really started after the war. From now on, every vet I meet buying coffee and/or cigarettes I will pay for. Cigarettes? Sometimes it was the only thing keeping them from cracking up. If they still smoke, so be it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cigarettes were actually part of the seabag issue in the Navy during WWll, Lucky Strikes, non filter. My dad smoked them until moving to southeast Georgia in 1995. Then he switched to Marlboro filters until his death in late Feb 2012. He loved his 2 cups of morning coffee also. He was 86.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday I watched a movie "30 seconds over Tokyo" , old movie. One of the best I've seen and stuck to the details about that bombing precisely. Van Johnson and Robert Michum with a small part.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

My family has my Great Uncle's diary he kept. He was defending the Philippines under the command of General Macarthur during WW II. He saw much horror of what the Japanese did to Filipinos and fellow soldiers. It bothered him for life. I think about him on Memorial Day. 

I became friends with a young man at work who recently joined the Marines. I remember saying goodbye to him his last day at work. Word is from his future brother in law, he has completed boot camp and his character has improved, lol. Discipline can do that. May God bless the U.S. soldier.


----------

